# العدد الثانى من مجلة عالم الجودة أبريل 2011



## magdy100 (1 أبريل 2011)

العدد الثانى من مجلة عالم الجودة​






كلمة العدد
أحبائنا قراء عالم الجودة تغيبنا عنكم كثيرا لكن العذر إننا أردنا أن نأتي إليكم بالجودة فى أنفسنا كمجلة عالم الجودة فبقدر ما كانت البداية صعبة وعسيرة بقدر ما خضنا غمار مرحلة التجويد والتحسين فى اتجاهين رئيسين وهما تطوير موقع المجلة وحجز دومين خاص بها بعيدا عن دومين مؤسسة التقنية والاتجاه الثاني هو البحث عن 

محتوى جيد للعدد الثانى وتطوير الإخراج الفنى للمجلة وما بين الاتجاهين والعمل فيهما حدث الكثير جدا من العقبات حاولنا كفريق عمل للمجلة التعامل معها والبحث عن أفضل الحلول لتجاوزها وقد كان التوفيق حليفنا بأننا عدنا إليكم فى حلة جديدة بموقع جديد ومحتوى ومضمون وإخراج فنى للعدد الثانى نتمنى أن ينال رضاكم وأتوجه هنا بالشكر والتقدير لكل فريق عمل المجلة الذى لم يدخر جهدا ولا وقتا فى سبيل مواصلة التميز وفى وضع عدد ثانى أفضل يصل بين يديكم لنثبت لأنفسنا ولكل محبى الجودة إننا عازمون على مواصلة المشوار وبخطى ثابتة لنكون على قدر الإمانة التى حملنا أنفسنا بها وهى قيادة الجودة فى عالمنا العربى وإن كان ليس باليسير علينا الوصول الى ذلك إلا أننا مصممون على المضى فى هذا الطريق والذى نواصله معكم اليوم بالخطوة الثانية والمتمثلة فى صدور العدد الثانى من المجلة .............. كما أتوجه بالكثير من الشكر الى نائب رئيس التحرير المهندس سعيد الزهرانى على مثابرته الدءوبة وإصراره على أن يكون عملنا لهذا ابتغاء لمرضاة الله ولوجهه الكريم ثم لأمتنا العربية العظيمة كما أتوجه بشكر خاص لأحد الجنود العظيمة فى كتيبة فريق عمل عالم الجودة الأخ الزميل الأستاذ أمجد خليفة والذى نهنئ أنفسنا بتوليه منصب سكرتير تحرير عالم الجودة على كل ما بذله ويبذله من مجهود كبير فى دعم المجلة بأفكار مستنيرة وعظيمة نحاول جاهدين أن نلحق بها ونخرجها الى النور لما فيها من تطوير كبير للمجلة ........ الشكر متواصل لكل فريق العمل...............كما هو متواصل لكل كتابنا والذين شاركونا العدد الثانى ....... كما لا يفوتنا دعوة كل محبى عالم الجودة مواصلة دعمهم لنا وذلك من خلال مدنا بمقالات وأبحاث تثرى المجلة وتقوى عطائها فمجلة عالم الجودة ليست فقط بفريق عملها ولا كتابها المشاركين بل بكل قرائها المساهمين والذين ندعوهم بأن يحاولوا أن يخرجوا ما لديهم من طاقات وإبداعات تصل إلينا لنتعهد بنشرها ضمن أعدادنا التالية............ نعاهدكم بأن لا نغيب عليكم مرة أخرى وأن نطل عليكم بعد كل ربع عام وهو دورية صدور المجلة الجديدة والتى سوف تكون كل ثلاث أشهر ........... كما نعاهدكم بأن نكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم وتوقعكم بنا بلى لا نكون مبالغين بأننا سنسعى الى تجاوز توقعاتكم بنا لنصل بكم ومعكم الى عالم بلا حدود من الجودة والتميز .......... مرحبا بكم فى عددنا الثانى من عالم الجودة 



الإفتتاحية
الجودة فى عيون عالم الجودة

بقلم رئيس التحرير

مهندس مجدى خطاب

الجودة كمفهوم لها من المعاني الكثير وكنظام لها من الأنظمة أكثر , فالجودة كمفهوم في أبسط معانيها تعنى خصائص متميزة ومتقنه في منتج أو خدمة تلبى وتشبع متطلبات الزبون , أما الجودة كنظام من وجهة نظر إدارية فتعنى مجموعة متفاعلة من الأنشطة والتي يكون لها هدف رئيسي وهو الوفاء بمتطلبات الزبون.... إذا الجودة كمفهوم وكنظام لها نفس الهدف وهو تحقيق منتج أو تقديم خدمة ترضى في النهاية الزبون والذي هو الطفل المدلل ,والذي عليه أن يطلب وأوامره يجب أن تجاب , أما الجودة في عيوننا نحن عالم الجودة فأنها تعنى أن لنا زبون وله أن يطلب وعلينا أن نجيب لذا بدئنا نبحث عن هذا الزبون وأردنا أن نعرفه جيدا وكنا في حيرة من أمرنا فمن هو زبون مجلة عالم الجودة أو بالمعنى الأصح من هو طفلنا المدلل؟ ..... هل هو قارئنا الذي يخطو خطواته الأولى في عالم الجودة ؟ أم أنه الطالب الذي مازال يدرس علوما هندسية أو إدارية أو تقنية أو حتى طبية أو زراعية أو أي كان مجاله ولكن عينه على دخول عالمنا الجودة.... أم أن هذا الزبون هو ذلك المتخصص في عمله بشئون وإدارة الجودة داخل منشأته سواء كان مديرا أو مهندسا أو أخصائيا أو مراقبا للجودة أو حتى معلم في مدرسة أو منظومة تعليمية أو صحية تطبق الجودة...... أم أن هذا الزبون هو الباحث والمتعمق في هذا العالم الواسع والمتمدد والذي لا يقف عند حد .......... أم أن هذا الزبون هو المستهلك العربي العادي والذي يريد أن يعرف ما له وما عليه وكيف يميز المنتج أو الخدمة عالية الجودة أو الرديئة ......... أم يكون زبوننا هو وطن أكبر وأمة عريقة هي أمة العرب ........ وكان لنا في عالم الجودة أن وصلنا لقناعة بدأت مع بداية عملنا وظهورنا كمجلة متخصصة بالجودة هي أن نعود لرؤيتنا وهى ( أمانتنا أمتنا وعالمنا هو الجودة والنشر العلمي المتخصص في الجودة غايتنا ) وهى رؤية تشمل من وجهة نظرنا كل الزبائن السابق حديثنا عنهم فطفلنا المدلل هو الطالب والممتهن الجديد للجودة والمدير المتخصص فيها والباحث المتبحر في علومها, بل لا نكون متجاوزين بالقول لو قلنا إننا نستهدف أمة نطلب لها مكانة رفيعة ونطلب لها ثقافة عالية تطلب من خلالها الجودة في كل مجالات حياتها , تطلب الجودة بشقيها المفهوم والنظام ..... فيستقر في غوائر كل ناطقيها ثقافة تكون مفاهيم الجودة هي اللغة السائدة فيها , يتبعها عمل بنظام محكم مبنى على أهداف مأمول تحقيقها بأرقام وقياسات تكون المؤشر الواضح على تنفيذها وتحكم بمسؤولية التنفيذ إلى أشخاص أو جهات بعينها تسأل عنها وتحدد بفترات زمنية تنجز خلالها وإن كان الأمل بفعل أفضل الأشياء وتحقيق أعظم الأهداف مطلوب إلا أنه يجب علينا أن لا نكون معجزين لأنفسنا فنضع أهداف يستحيل تنفيذها ........ لذلك انطلقنا واجتهدنا لأن نلبى لكل زبائننا تطلعاتهم في مجلتهم عالم الجودة من خلال مجموعة من المقالات المتميزة و التي تفيد الطالب والمبتدئ والخبير والباحث....... فالمتصفح لعالم الجودة في عددها الثاني سيطلع على باب مقالات تقنية ليجد مواضيع جديدة قد طرحت مثل "علم إدارة الكوارث والأزمات" و "تطبيق معايير ونظم الجودة الشاملة في المؤسسات التعليمية" و"تحليل السبب الجذري للمشكلات"وغيرها في هذا الباب المميز من عالم الجودة, وتنتقل قارئنا العزيز معنا إلى تكملة الرحلة التي بدأنها في عالم المواصفات, لنصل إلى معرفة جديدة بأحد عظماء الجودة العالمين من خلال باب علماء الجودة وندخل بعدها إلى أحد مداخل التحسين المستمر من خلال تكملة موضوعات بدأنها في العدد الأول حول الكايزين و 6 sigma , وتطلع معنا قارئ عالم الجودة على أحد الإضافات الجديدة في المجلة وهو باب أخبار السلامة والصحة المهنية, لينتهي بنا المطاف عند باحثينا العرب لنضع بين أيديهم نتاج بحث علمي متخصص في الجودة من خلال بحثين أحدهما عربي صرف وهو في موضوع يشغل بال الكثيرين وهو بحث بعنوان "مستوى تطبيق أساسيات الجودة الشاملة في الشركات الصناعية اليمنية المطبقة لنظام ISO 9001 " لكاتبنا المخضرم والخبير العربي الدكتور جميل عبد المجيد المقطرى , أما البحث الثاني فهو مترجم من الإنجليزية إلى العربية بواسطة عضو هيئة التحرير الزميل الدكتور الحاج عبد المولى صديق وذلك بعد موافقة صاحب البحث والجهة الناشرة له على ترجمته وإعادة نشره في عالم الجودة وهو بعنوان "العلاقة بين إستراتيجية المنظمة وإدارة الجودة الشاملة وأداء منظمات الأعمال والدور الوسيط لإدارة الجودة الشاملة". 
قارئ مجلة عالم الجودة وزبوننا العزيز وطفلنا المدلل وعالمنا العربي أنتم هدفنا ورضائكم غاية نسعى إليها وعيوننا في عالم الجودة تسعى لاستيضاح رؤية أكبر وعالم أشمل نحاول أن ننقله إليكم لذا نترككم الآن لتطلعوا على عددنا الثاني من مجلتكم العربية عالم الجودة. 



تطالعون فى هذا العدد

الإفتتاحية ..................................... 6

دكتور هادى التيجانى عضوا فخريا لمجلة عالم الجودة................... 7

كاريكتير عالم الجودة ...................... 8

عالم المواصفات:

( الجزء الثانى ) ............... 9

ماذا عن الإصدار الجديد الأيزو 2009 : 9004 ............13

رسالة اليوم العالمي للمواصفات ............14

مقالات تقنية فى الجودة:

علم إدارة الكوارث والأزمات................. 15

أسئلة لماذا الخمسة.............................22

تحليل السبب الجذرى ......................24

المبادئ الأساسية فى الجودة الإسلامية ........................27

القياس المقارن .............................29

تطبيق معايير ونظم الجودة الشاملة في المؤسسات التعليمية ................... 31

رحلة فى مبادئ علم أجهزة القياس...........................33

حالة دراسية:

المفاتيح العشرة لإدارة الخدمة المتميزة .................... 38

نموذج مقترح لمكافحة الفساد الإداري والمالي بالمنظمات الحكومية بجمهورية مصر العربية.. 45

مبتكرات الجودة:

منهجية ما ! ........................... 51

أعرف مصطلح فى الجودة

( مراقبة الجودة ) ...................53

السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة:

أخبار السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة من الدوريات العالمية................54

رخصة قيـادة جديدة يصعب تقليدها..................... 56

سلامة الغذاء:

البيانات الإيضاحية على بطاقات عبوات الأغذية ...................... 58

علماء الجودة:

دكتور جينيشي تاجوشي.........................62

قضايا وأراء الجودة:

تطبيقات الجودة فى اللحام...................64

السيارات والمواصفات فى الوطن العربى...................66

التحسين المستمر:

أمثلة ناجحة فى تطبيق منهج 6 سيجما......................68

قصة نجاحى مع الكايزن( الجزء الثانى ) ......................70

إستراحة عالم الجودة .........................73

أبحاث علمية فى الجودة:

لعلاقة بين إستراتيجية المنظمة, إدارة الجودة الشاملة 

و أداء منظمات الأعمالو الدور الوسيط لإدارة الجودة الشاملة .................................. 78

مستوى تطبيق اساسيات الجودة الشاملة فى الشركات اليمنية المطبقة الأيزو 9001 .............. 89

الخاتمة:

إستراتيجية عربية والرعاية لعالم الجودة.................. 108

الراعى الرسمى................................ 109 




شارك فى هذا العدد
مهندس: مجدي خطاب

مهندس: سعيد الزهرانى 

مهندس: إبراهيم توفيق 

الأستاذ: أمجد خليفة

دكتور: محمود أحمد عبد اللطيف

مهندس: شرف الدين حمد عقيد

مهندسة: ساره صبحي عثمان باشا عبد الله

الأستاذ: الحاج عبد المولى الصديق موسى 

الأستاذ : حسن ميمي محمد المنسي محمد 

دكتور: عثمان على عبود 

دكتور: محمد بلال 

دكتور: جميل عبد المجيد ثابت المقطري 

أستاذة: روان خريسات

مهندس: مصطفى البحيرى

دكتور: مصطفى الخشينى

أستاذ: فالح الشهرانى

مهندس: محمد عطية التازى

أستاذ: محمد صلاح رفاعى

دكتور لطفى فهمى الحمزاوى



رابط العدد الثانى​


----------

